# Aerocycle 35-36 fat flat fender braces with notches for taillight



## BFGforme (Jun 3, 2022)

Aerocycle 35-36 flat braces with notches on rear for taillight! Unfortunately looks like someone wire brushed them, but in great shape and very straight! For wide fenders! Shipping will be actual! Hard to take good pictures, sorry!































Bidding starts at $100


----------



## dave laidacker (Jun 10, 2022)

$110.00 shipped to Pennsylvania


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 10, 2022)

dave laidacker said:


> $110.00 shipped to Pennsylvania



Thanks for the start, but no deal


----------



## dave laidacker (Jun 11, 2022)

$125.00


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 12, 2022)

dave laidacker said:


> $125.00



Sorry, not yet! Thanks for your bids


----------

